# First Metal Chef Knives?



## stringer (Apr 30, 2022)

Interesting research came across my news feed today. Turns out those bronze age copper daggers they find in ancient tombs were designed for processing animal carcasses. Basically the proto-deba. Cool stuff.

Phys.org: Research finally answers what Bronze Age daggers were used for.








Research finally answers what Bronze Age daggers were used for


Analysis of Bronze Age daggers has shown that they were used for processing animal carcasses and not as non-functional symbols of identity and status, as previously thought.




phys.org


----------



## MattPike4President (Apr 30, 2022)

" The project team then carried out wide-ranging experiments with replicas of the daggers that had been created by an expert bronzesmith. This showed that this type of dagger was well suited to processing animal carcasses."

Having been through STEM(ish) grad school in a previous life, the thought of a bunch of researchers in a university lab trying butchery with bronze knives is a really funny image. Probably made their month


----------



## HansCaravan (Apr 30, 2022)

MattPike4President said:


> Having been through STEM(ish) grad school in a previous life, the thought of a bunch of researchers in a university lab trying butchery with bronze knives is a really funny image. Probably made their month



Of course, one of them was a knife nut that got a _little_ too into the project


----------



## chefwp (Apr 30, 2022)

HansCaravan said:


> Of course, one of them was a knife nut that got a _little_ too into the project


"the researchers were always wary of Arlo after the bronze dagger experiments, keeping him at arms length plus 300ish mm from that point on."


----------



## blokey (Apr 30, 2022)

MattPike4President said:


> " The project team then carried out wide-ranging experiments with replicas of the daggers that had been created by an expert bronzesmith. This showed that this type of dagger was well suited to processing animal carcasses."
> 
> Having been through STEM(ish) grad school in a previous life, the thought of a bunch of researchers in a university lab trying butchery with bronze knives is a really funny image. Probably made their month


It wouldn’t be first time someone just having fun with their projects. This one is even weirder.








Experimental replication shows knives manufactured from frozen human feces do not work


The ethnographic account of an Inuit man manufacturing a knife from his own frozen feces to butcher and disarticulate a dog has permeated both the aca…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------

